# Canon 1D Mark IV



## Wahab22 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello, I've been looking for a 1D Mark IV for a while now and I don't know where to get it since it's Unavailable in the Canon store. Can you guys recommend me a safe website for me to order the Mark IV price range 4-$5000?


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 19, 2012)

You'd be pretty crazy to pay $5000 for a 1D IV nowadays.  They go for around $3500 on eBay, which is very reliable.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey, I'll sell ya one for $5k!!!


----------



## Wahab22 (Oct 19, 2012)

i found a new one with 4200 is the price good ??


----------

